# Bodybuilding.gr Area > Ανακοινώσεις - Παρατηρήσεις Μελών >  Οδηγός σωστού QUOTE (παράθεσης)

## Fataoulas

--------------ΑΝΑΛΥΤΙΚΟΣ ΟΔΗΓΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΗΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΗΣ-------------------------


Eνα σωστο quote ξεκιναει με [ quote ] και τελειωνει με [ /quote ] και χρησιμοποιειται οταν θελουμε
 να παραθρεσουμε ενα ποστ (η μερος αυτου) καποιου αλλου στο δικο μας. Μερικα παραδειγματα

1) Οταν δουμε κατι σε αλλη ιστοσελιδα, καποιο κειμενο, και θελουμε να το αναφερουμε σχολιαζοντας το

[ quote]
"εδω μπουρουμε να κανουμε copy/paste ενα δημοσιευμα που ειδαμε απο καπου, και θελουμε να το σχολιασουμε"
[ /quote]


Σε αυτη τη περιπτωση γραφουμε εμεις το κωδικα quote, ενδιαμεσα επικολλουμε το κειμενο και στη συνεχεια
γραφουμε το μυνημα μας




2)
α) Χρησιμοποιωντας το κουμπι 'Απαντηση με παραθεση' που βρισκεται κατω δεξια απο καθε ποστ.


[ QUOTE=Fataoulas;01234]
"Το κειμενο που θελουμε να σχολιασουμε"
[ /QUOTE]

β) Επισης, αν για καποιο λογο δε θελουμε να χρησιμοποιησουμε  το κουμπι μπορουμε πολυ απλα να γραψουμε 
το κωδικα, αλλα σε σχεση με το πρωτο παραδειγμα εδω θα βαλουμε και το ονομα του δημιουργου του ποστ 
που σχολιαζουμε

[ QUOTE=Fataoulas]
"Το κειμενο που θελουμε να σχολιασουμε"
[ /QUOTE]

Στη πρωτη περιπτωση μετα απο το ονομα εχει εναν αριθμο, ενω στη δευτερη οχι.
 Η διαφορα φαινεται οταν κανουμε δημοσιευση που θεματος μας. Στη δευτερη περιπτωση θα δουμε οτι το επισυναπτομενο θεμα διπλα απο το ονομα εχει ενα συμβολο με 2 βελακια. Πχ

             Αρχικο μυνημα απο Fataoulas >>

Κανοντας κλικ στα βελακια, μας παει στο θεμα το οποιο πραθετουμε (το οποιο μπορει να προερχεται απο αλλη
 κατηγορια η να βρισκεται 10 σελιδες πισω,  ετσι δε χρειαζεται να ανατρεχουμε στα ποστ του καθε μελους να βρουμε ποτε και που ειχε δημιουργησει το συγκεκριμενο ποστ)



Στο επομενο ποστ θα δουμε ποτε χρησιμοποιουμε μια παραθεση

----------


## Fataoulas

--------------ΓΕΝΙΚΕΣ ΑΠΑΝΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΑΘΕΣΕΙΣ--------------------


Αφου καταλαβαμε πως δημιουργουμε μια παραθεση, παμε να δουμε και το ποτε....


Αρκετες φορες εχουμε δει με εντονα κοκκινα γραμματα την εξης φραση
"Στο ακριβώς από πάνω ποστ,το quote ειναι πλεονασμός. Mods Team "

Αυτο συμβαινει γιατι το να παραθετουμε ενα ολοκληρο κατεβατο το οποιο ειναι ακριβως απο πανω, 
ε οπως και να το κανουμε ειναι πλεονασμος.
Ακομα και αν δημιουργηθε και δημοσιευθηκε μια νεα απαντηση πριν τη δικη μας, τοτε για να μη χαθει το νοημα
εχουμε το deadline να κανουμε επεξεργασια του μυνηματος μας και να προσθεσουμε με quote αυτο 
που θελουμε να σχολιασουμε


Εξαιρεση στο παραπανω κανονα θα μπορουσε να γινει αν το κειμενο που παραθετουμε ειναι τεραστιο και εμεις
θελουμε να σχολιασουμε κατι συγκεκριμενο. Τοτε απλα σβηνουμε ολα τα αλλα που δε μας αφορουν. 

Πχ, κανω QUOTE σε ενα ποστ που εχει γραψει ο Ηλιας, και μου βγαζει

[ QUOTE=TRIANTAFYLLOY;12345]
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
και θα κατεβω στη Ζακυνθο να δω και αυτο το τρελοκομειο το Φαταουλα
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
blah blah blah blah
[ /QUOTE]

Ναι, να ερθεις, απανταω


Αν αφησω το παραπανω οπως εχει και απαντησω, ειναι κουραστικο. Αν ομως σβησω οτι δε μου χρειαζεται και αφησω 
μονο αυτο που θελω να σχολιασω, τοτε το αποτελεσμα θα ειναι

[ QUOTE=TRIANTAFYLLOY;12345]
Και θα κατεβω στη Ζακυνθο να δω και αυτο το τρελοκομειο το Φαταουλα
[ /QUOTE]

Ναι, να ερθεις


Πιο ευαναγνωστο και κατανοητο, δε συμφωνειτε?






Στο επομενο ποστ θα δουμε πως κανουμε πολλαπλες παραθεσεις   (multi quotes)

----------


## jannous44



----------


## giannis64

> 


δεν εγινε κατανοητο το ποστ σου.

μπορεις να το γραψεις με λεξεις και οχι με μια απλη φωτο?

----------


## Fataoulas

Ναι, η αληθεια ειναι οτι ξεκινησα να γραφω το ποστ το πρωι, το απογευμα το τελειωσα (για να το κανω οσο πιο κατανοητο γινεται απο ολους) μονο και μονο για να τρολλαρω 

 :03. Bowdown:

----------


## jannous44

τελος παντων απλα, με τα ανοιξε - κλεισε παρεθενση θα μπερδευτουν οι ποιο πολλοι...

----------


## Fataoulas

Βρε συ, το θεμα δεν ειναι ο καθενας να γραφει το κωδικα μονος του, αλλα οταν κανει μια παραθεση και επεξεργαστει το παραθετομενο μυνημα αλλα οταν το δημοσιευσει δει οτι δεν βγαινει σωστα, κανοντας edit να μπορει να τσεκαρει αν απλα εσβησε μια παρενθεση ( [ ) καταλαθος, και να ξερει να το διορθωσει 

 :01. Wink:

----------


## primordial

> δεν εγινε κατανοητο το ποστ σου.
> 
> μπορεις να το γραψεις με λεξεις και οχι με μια απλη φωτο?





> Αρκετες φορες εχουμε δει με εντονα κοκκινα γραμματα την εξης φραση
>  "Στο ακριβώς από πάνω ποστ,το quote ειναι πλεονασμός. Mods Team "


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ τον Γιάννη για το παράδειγμα που μας έδωσε σχετικά με το τι πρέπει να αποφεύγουμε... :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Razz:  :01. Mr. Green: 

Δυστυχώς ο fataoulas μας δείχνει ότι τπτ δεν θα πρέπει να λαμβάνουμε υπόψη ώς δεδομένο... είναι κάτι το οποίο το συναντάμε συχνά - πυκνά στα διάφορα thread....
πλάκα πλάκα χαρά στο κουράγιο σου... καθώς κ στο team διαχείρισης... :03. Thumb up:

----------

